# English speaking vet Algecerias Spain



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
Anyone have the name/address of an English speaking vet in Algecerias Spain?

Ideally I'd like to make contact with a Spanish vet before leaving Ireland with my dog, and to link him/her with my own vet for transfer of documentation.

Tia

Flyingscotsman aka Ronnie


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The only recommended Vet on the MHF List in Spain anywhere near to Algeceris is at Velez-Malaga - about 100 miles away.

http://g.co/maps/7hzmc

Unless someone else knows of one nearer!


----------

